# look at this fish what type of cichlid is it



## syd (Nov 6, 2004)

ok i traded in my queen arabesque pleco for 3 african cichlids but when i got home i noticed this albino guy dosent look african but more like an albino dwarf south american. what is it

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v488/SydDaKyd/fish.jpg

he gets along ok with the big parrot cichlid and the other 8 africans


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

all those are africans. sorry, but i have no clue as to exactly what it is


----------



## syd (Nov 6, 2004)

oh sh*t i meant the white guy on the top left


----------



## DuffmanRC (Oct 2, 2003)

they look like red zebras to me, also some albino's


----------



## syd (Nov 6, 2004)

no the one i need identified is the white one on the top left


----------



## WorldBelow07 (Dec 16, 2004)

get a clearer side view


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

That looks like your finger to the top left.









The fish is probably a cross bred.


----------



## syd (Nov 6, 2004)

its looks liek a south american peac c*ck x corviceps i really think its south american but being albino makes it hard to tell


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

SOme kind of cross breed...albino with something else maybe?


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

syd said:


> its looks liek a south american peac c*ck x corviceps i really think its south american but being albino makes it hard to tell
> [snapback]821850[/snapback]​


what do you mean by it looks like a south american peacock X curveps? south american and african cichlids can not cross breed. that is some sort of african


----------



## syd (Nov 6, 2004)

no there is a dwarf south american pea c*ck.


----------

